# Visit Viet Nam Orchids Nursery in Da Lat



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)

I ´ve visit my Vietnamese friend in March . He has a nursery in Da Lat .The city is located 1,500 m (4,900 ft) above sea level on the Langbian Plateau in the southern parts of the Central Highlands region. Da Lat is the capital of Lâm Đồng Province in Vietnam and Da Lat’s specific sights are pine wood with twisting roads and tree marigold blossom in the winter.

I stayed seven days in this hotel


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)

Mr Nguyen Chau is owner of this Nursery


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 7, 2014)

WoW!


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## orcoholic (Jun 7, 2014)

Amazing. Crazy pseudobulbs on third picture. Thanks.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2014)

What a wonderful place! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 7, 2014)

Interesting....no paphs at all.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2014)

Some super dendrobiums there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh I need a _Calanthe_ again!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fibre (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice impressions, thanks!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 8, 2014)

The plants look very healthy. Is he growing any Vietnamese Paphs?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 8, 2014)

No , he has only Dendrobium


----------



## Hakone (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 14, 2014)




----------

